# Favorite Pizza Topping



## Always Hungry (Jul 19, 2005)

*favorite pizza topping*

I didn't know what area to put this under, because I didn't see it.

Anyhow, I was wondering what people's favorite toppings for pizza, including homemade, were.

My Mom used to make pizza at home out of her own dough and we would throw all kinds of different stuff on there and for some reason, since I loved pecans and walnuts so much, I decided to make a pizza with that and some sliced tomatoes.

I've never really seen it anywhere else, but I'm sure someone has had to have tried it.

Any thoughts? Can you tell I'm craving pizza?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I have 2 favorite pizzas
canadian bacon and pineapple
spinach alfredo


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2005)

Moved to Ethnic. Thought that would work.

And mine is basically everything but peppers and anchovies. All the meat you can jam on there, some onions, black olives and I am a happy camper!


----------



## corazon (Jul 19, 2005)

2 faves for me
-pesto, roma tomatoes, mushrooms, rotisserie chicken, mozz, parm, pine nuts & fresh basil

-tomato sauce, mozz, pepperoni, mushrooms, feta & pine nuts


----------



## MJ (Jul 19, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Moved to Ethnic. Thought that would work.
> 
> And mine is basically everything but peppers and anchovies. All the meat you can jam on there, some onions, black olives and I am a happy camper!


I'm with you Alix. Hold the anchovies please, but I do like green peppers. Mushrooms, Canadian bacon, onions, olives, pepperoni, Italian sausage, and any other meat on my thick crust pizza.

One thing I want to try is Canadian bacon and pineapple. I have heard this is so good...


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2005)

You know, I can leave the pineapple off. I don't much care for fruit on savory things. (BTW, ham and pineapple=Hawaiian pizza, Ken's fave)

Either you love the pineapple or you loathe it. Never heard anyone who was halfway about it.


----------



## Shunka (Jul 19, 2005)

Mine is the same as Alix's; I do like bell pepper on pizza but they don't like my stomach. Definitely no anchovies and for sure, no pineapple.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2005)

I love double cheese and salami..

kadesma


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 19, 2005)

Mushrooms, more mushrooms, a good spicy fresh tomato sauce and/or fresh sliced romas, canadian bacon, sliced black olives, diced onions, diced green peppers, no salami, pepperoni or other greasy meats, real mozzarela, maybe a bit of cheddar -- not too heavy on the cheese! A great crust that's chewy, crisp and light. Mmmm...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 20, 2005)

One of the best pies I ever had was at a little place run by an Italian from Brooklyn .... a blaco pizza - just olive oil, some herbs, and cheese. Unfortunately - he folded after about 6 months.

texasgirl - I love the spinach alfredo pizza ... every had it with diced smoked chicken on top? The chicken alfredo pizza is good, too - but when you mix them together ... HEAVEN! Okay - so shoot me ... I like spinach.

I like just about anything on a pizza - although I must admit I prefer East coast to West coast styles. Double the sausage, mushrooms, olives, cheese - but hold off on the bean sprouts!


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2005)

pepperoni
extra cheese
ham
pineapple
bacon
sausage
bbq chicken

yep i think that covers it all


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2005)

Here are two of my favorites:

Pesto, artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms, and Italian sausage

or 

Olive Oil, Basil, Garlic, Fresh Roma’s, Pinenuts & Fresh Mozzarella


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2005)

my favorite pizzas are:

plain, thin crust, with more sauce than cheese and fresh basil,(aka margherita)

plain, thin crust, topped with extra dried savory and oregano, frank's hot sauce and chopped raw onions

plain, medium crust, topped with leftover sauce from mussels fra diavolo

thin crust, more sauce than cheese, topped with eggplant, peppers, onions, and mushrooms

medium crust, extra sauce, light on the cheese, topped with fresh garlic, spinach, and goat cheese

medium crust, topped with pickled hot peppers, chopped raw onions, and crumbled sausage


----------



## college_cook (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of chicken/mushroom/ and 4 cheese


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 20, 2005)

pepperoni, and cheese


----------



## luvs (Jul 20, 2005)

used to be tomatoes and extra cheese, but i have begun to love extra pepperoncinis.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 20, 2005)

Either Pepperoni and Mushroom, or hot peppers and Italian sausage. 

Although I'm more than happy to induldge in other types of pizzas, too. 

John


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sausage and pepperoni and extra cheese, sliced green olives


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 20, 2005)

Our local pizza place has my favourite which is called "Meaty King prawn". It has sweet n sour sauce, bacon, prawns, pineapple (although I usually pick that off) and cheese. YUM


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2005)

Am I the only one who loves avocado on their pizza?

Here's one of my favorite pizzas:
Tomato slices
Avocado slices
Red onion slices
jalepenos
crispy bacon


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am a pizzaholic...even bad pizza is good.  BUT...really good pizza is CULINARY ART.  It could be a fine traditional Margarita with basil and mozarella.  Or it could be an artisinal with whole wheat/micro brew ale crust topped with caramelized red onions, baby spinach, roasted garlic, sliced tomato, feta cheese and jumbo shrimp.  Recently had a great one: standard tomato sauce and cheese w/ prosciuto, calamata olives, and goat cheese with fresh herbs.  Awesome!  but hey, sausage and peppers with mushrooms is great too!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the touchy-feely West Coast pizza toppings; artichoke hearts, mushrooms, goat cheese, sun-dried tomatoes, spinach, feta, garlic, fresh basil, etc. 


Z


----------



## Kori (Jul 20, 2005)

I like mine relatively plain. I always want pepperonia, sausage (non-spicy), and green peppers on top. Definitely no anchovies, don't like olives and if I find them I pick them off. I don't like pineapple (or any fruit) on top either.

I don't mind something like onions, but only if they're chopped, not sliced into rings. 

I did try a pizza with chicken topping once and it was very good.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2005)

No fish, no fruit, no spam.  After that, anything.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2005)

awww, you're really missing something if you don't like fish on your pizza claire. ok, well not the fish itself necessarily, altho calamari pizza is good if done properly, but if you like mussels marinara or fra diavolo, try taking a little of the leftover sauce from the mussels (much like adding anchovy paste when making the sauce, but stronger) and putting it on your pizza. or better yet, make the pizza with the fish flavored sauce.

it is pizza nirvana... until the next slice, with chopped raw onions and franks red hot...


----------



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

bucky, i can't eat pizza now without dousing it in hot sauce, lol. i love it like that!
and don't get me started on how yummy the raw onions are on it.
and lots of black pepper. and oregano. this little pizza place here got me into putting oregano or Italian seasoning on my pizza and it is so good like that.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 21, 2005)

bucky and luvs, if I have a combination pizza my favorite addition is jalapeno peppers after the pizza has come out of the oven.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2005)

pickled or fresh sc?

luvs, try some dried savory instead of oregano the next time you have pizza, or flirt with the pizza guy and get him to make it with savory. it's a nice change, especially if you like oregano-ey pizzas...


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 21, 2005)

bucky, I like pickled if the pizza has been baked already.  If I am putting the jalapenos on before the baking I use fresh.


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree......even bad pizza is still good (or better than no pizza).

What is it about Pizza Hut deep dish? It is sooooooooooooo good. Now, PH is nowhere near my favorite when it comes to pizza, but their deep dish is fantastic the way it slightly crunches.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2005)

My years of living in Hawaii taught me to dislike spam, fish, and pineapple on pizza.  Don't get me wrong, I'll eat it (heck, I'll eat anything)(do you realize my little small town paper will print some words these guys won't ... like aitch-eee-double-hockey-sticks and the alternative word for gender?  It's great, though, because it stretches your vocabulary!).  

I really thought, since most of you are pet lovers, you'd like this one:  Once upon a time, many years ago, when we lived in Hawaii, we actually got a bad pizza.  And I'm not fussy.  I have my preferences, but there is almost no such thing as a bad pizza.  This one was truly terrible.  We had (have) what was then called a Geisha table; in effect, a Japanese dining room table, that we use for a coffee table.  Back then we actually ate on it (hubby and I can still sit on the floor and get up, but many of our freinds cannot, so we don't dine on it very often).  At the time we had a cat and a new puppy.  The puppy couldn't get anywhere without help -- heck, three horizontal feet wore her out enough for a nap.  Hubby and I wound up drinking a bottle of wine and eating almost none of the pizza and going upstairs to bed, leaving the pizza on the table.  When we awoke and went downstairs we just about fell over laughing.  

The cat didn't just satisfy herself jumping up on the table and eating the pizza, she threw it on the floor so the puppy could share it.  They were both lying around, burping and farting, with distended bellies.  

Now, when my ancient dog whines for food, I try to remember how entertaining she was when she was a pup.


----------

